# How socially anxious are you? (Quiz)



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.blogthings.com/areyousociallyanxiousquiz/

I'm 48% socially anxious. Moderate.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

84% can't say im surprised...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

84% as well


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I got 56%. Moderate


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

68% High


"But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help."
Yeah obviously lol

I'd say it's around 90%. Some of the questions were stupid...I would never drink alcohol period, why does that make me less socially anxious?


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

60% moderate


----------



## sisichub (Jun 10, 2012)

56 % (just laugh  )


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

80%


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 64%*

I don't like these quizzes because there are so few questions and they can be clicked for different reasons, I don't feel like I'm that high anymore.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

84%


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

> *Your Social Anxiety Level: 24%*
> 
> You have low social anxiety.
> Of course very unfamiliar or strange situations make you uncomfortable.
> But you can pull through and handle almost any social occasion with grace.


Suuure.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 72%*

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 92%

You have extreme social anxiety.
Your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.
And while getting help may seem very scary, it's your only choice... except for hermitude!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

60%


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

92%

You have extreme social anxiety.
Your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.
And while getting help may seem very scary, it's your only choice... except for hermitude!


Oh crap.


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

72%


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

68%


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

96% though I think it's inflated a bit.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 88%

You have extreme social anxiety.
Your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.
*Awesome!lol. I am already seeking help, and I have gotten pretty good at hiding my symptoms.*


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

80%


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

80%


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

80%


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 56%*










and yes my hips do look that good :b


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 32%


You have low social anxiety.
Of course very unfamiliar or strange situations make you uncomfortable.
But you can pull through and handle almost any social occasion with grace.


yeah right. Some of those questions didn't even apply to me, since I don't have a cell phone, drink or party...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

20%
You have low social anxiety.
You don't have any social anxiety. In fact, you love being social.
You're well adjusted and likely quite outgoing. Your social skills put others at ease.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 24%
You have low social anxiety.
Of course very unfamiliar or strange situations make you uncomfortable.
But you can pull through and handle almost any social occasion with grace.

Dunno if I agree! Depends, depends!
The 'grace' part is extremely debatable. :b


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

64%~


----------



## hannahm (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 68%


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Your social anxiety level: 72% 
It's better than what I thought.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

92%


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

40% sounds right.


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

40%



> ​
> You have low social anxiety.
> Of course very unfamiliar or strange situations make you uncomfortable.
> But you can pull through and handle almost any social occasion with grace.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

80%


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

80%

*You have high social anxiety. You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize. It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread. But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.*

Not shocking at all. haha... sadly, I can not afford the professional help so I'm screwed for now. LOl.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## HQuirk (Jul 26, 2011)

92%..didn't think i was that bad


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

92%


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

88%
You have extreme social anxiety.
your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.
And while getting help may seem very scary, it's your only choice... except for hermitude!


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

80%

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 76%*

You have high social anxiety. You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize. It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread. But don't be fooled - _you still probably need professional help_.

>>well that made me laugh, in a "damn my life sucks" kinda way.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 64%*










You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.

Are You Socially Anxious?

Blogthings: If Quizzes Are Outlawed, Only Outlaws Will Take Quizzes


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

64%


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

48% moderate. Same as the OP.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Your Social Anxiety Level: *40%*

You have *low social anxiety*.
Of course very unfamiliar or strange situations make you uncomfortable.
But you can pull through and handle almost any social occasion with grace.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 80%*

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.

Thought it would be higher, to be honest.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

48% socially anxious


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 88%*


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 44%


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

60%


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

64%


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

20%
You have low social anxiety.
You don't have any social anxiety. In fact, you love being social.
You're well adjusted and likely quite outgoing. Your social skills put others at ease.

Um, let me take that quiz again...


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

60%


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

52%? That can't be right. I'm as socially anxious as a... uhm... a bat (I'm sorry for the slightly flawed metaphor).


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

88%


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

84%
The result summary I got suggested that I should get help or become a hermit.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

80% "High Social Anxiety" :?


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

84% - You have extreme social anxiety.
Your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.
And while getting help may seem very scary, it's your only choice... except for hermitude! :roll


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Surprisingly, I got 28% Low social anxiety. I really don't see how that's possible for me but okay.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

80%


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 44%*

"You have moderate social anxiety.
It's possible that you have a serious social anxiety problem.
But it's also likely that you can help yourself, by getting out more and trying new, scary activities.
No one's secretly judging you. So be yourself, and if you screw up, just laugh."


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

64%


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

68 %
i was expecting it to be higher


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 52%*










You have moderate social anxiety.
It's possible that you have a serious social anxiety problem.
But it's also likely that you can help yourself, by getting out more and trying new, scary activities.
No one's secretly judging you. So be yourself, and if you screw up, just laugh.

Are You Socially Anxious?

Blogthings: Discover the Parts of Your Personality that Have Been Hiding


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

44%
meh


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

80%
You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

40%


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Different tests give me different results. This test didn't cover avoidance, which is no longer much of a problem for me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

76% well at least that's an improvement over the 84% from before.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel as though this is not accurate in any way.Or I just fall into a whole other category. I have more trouble with people I'm supposed to be comfortable around than strangers sometimes.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

76%


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

52%. I can still be saved.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

72%

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 84%


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

You have extreme social anxiety.Your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.And while getting help may seem very scary, it's your only choice... except for hermitude!


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

40% 
​
You have low social anxiety.
Of course very unfamiliar or strange situations make you uncomfortable.
But you can pull through and handle almost any social occasion with grace.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 32%*

I know it. I'm just cold around people I dont know.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

56%


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

84%.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

16%

You have low social anxiety.
You don't have any social anxiety. In fact, you love being social.
You're well adjusted and likely quite outgoing. Your social skills put others at ease.

I feel like I don't belong :'(
I just like posting here! I used to have really bad social anxiety when I was younger I swear!


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 76%*










You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

56%.....this quiz is kind of dumb because the options are so vague and broad...Plus, what was up with all of the drinking questions? Not everyone is of drinking age -__- I feel like my score is inaccurate. I'm probably more like a 70 or 80% in the least.


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

80%


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

68%. These quizzes don't really show anything useful. Nevertheless, it was interesting.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

56%, moderate.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 72%

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

76%


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

72%, higher than I thought it would be.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I only got 52% How is that even possible?


----------



## Silverwing Tenshi (Oct 28, 2012)

56% 
I have moderate social anxiety.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

96%

...

:hide


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

56% Moderate


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

56%. Moderate. not too bad


----------



## sam1988 (Nov 9, 2012)

64% 

The comment that followed really hit the spot though 


You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

92%


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

64%


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 76%



> You have high social anxiety.
> You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it effects your life more than you may realize.
> It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
> But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


All right, so I need professional help, heh. Tell me something I don't know!


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

96℅


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

92% Sheise!!!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Nono441 said:


> Your Social Anxiety Level: 76%
> 
> Quote:
> You have high social anxiety.
> ...


I got the same thing. I've never seen any doctor or therapist about my anxiety. I feel like I already know what they're going to tell me. They're going to tell me to stop being a coward and that I should force myself to socialize more. I don't need anybody to tell me that.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

32%.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 84% 

You have extreme social anxiety.
Your social phobia is a serious problem for you, and you definitely need help.
And while getting help may seem very scary, it's your only choice... except for hermitude!


Not surprising, lol.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

52%

You have moderate social anxiety.
It's possible that you have a serious social anxiety problem.
But it's also likely that you can help yourself, by getting out more and trying new, scary activities.
No one's secretly judging you. So be yourself, and if you screw up, just laugh.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

*Your Social Anxiety Level: 52%*

You have moderate social anxiety.
It's possible that you have a serious social anxiety problem.
But it's also likely that you can help yourself, by getting out more and trying new, scary activities.
No one's secretly judging you. So be yourself, and if you screw up, just laugh.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 76%

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it affects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> *Your Social Anxiety Level: 52%*
> 
> You have moderate social anxiety.
> It's possible that you have a serious social anxiety problem.
> ...


That's very good advice. I hope you follow it!

I got 68%. Hopefully going to bring that down quite a few points this year.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 76%

You have high social anxiety.
You have a pretty serious social phobia, and it affects your life more than you may realize.
It's possible that you've made yourself comfortable by avoiding situations you dread.
But don't be fooled - you still probably need professional help.


I'm pretty sure my papers read "moderate", and I feel it's gotten better, not worse..
So idk


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks to not drinking plus improvements over the years, I'm only 64% (high social anxiety). Yay!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> I got 68%. Hopefully going to bring that down quite a few points this year.


You can do it! :yay


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

32%, low.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your Social Anxiety Level: 68%


----------

